# Photoshop Pfad nach AutoCad



## CadFish (29. April 2005)

Hallo 

die Forumsuche hat mich bisher nicht weitergebracht. Daher hier meine Frage:

Meines Wissen nach sind die Pfade in Photoshop als Vektoren angelegt und können exportiert werden. Lässt eine solche Vektorgrafik nach AutoCad portieren?

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Joachim


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. April 2005)

Hallo,

Du kannst in Photoshop Deine Pfade als *.ai-Dateien exportieren.
Eventuell kannst Du diese in AutoCAD importieren, ansonsten müsstest
Du den Umweg über Illustrator gehen, welche aus *.ai-Dateien *.dxf- oder 
*.dwg-Dateien erzeugen können.

Gruss


----------



## CadFish (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Hat soweit funktioniert. Ich bin kein Kenner von Illustrator und habe mir kürzlich die Trial Version bei Adobe geladen. Wenn ich die AI-Datei mit meinem Photoshop-Pfad lade sehe ich erstmal gar nichts. Erst wenn ich mit dem  Auswahlwerkzeug ein Fenster aufziehe erscheint der Pfad mit den Pfadknotenpunkten. Warum ist das so?
Ebenso erscheinen offene Pfade nicht.

Die AI-Datei kann ich übrigens nicht direkt nach Autocad importieren.

Gruß Joachim


----------

